# me gusta o no



## domingoolivares

Me queda claro la construcción:

- I don't like romantic movies, and neither does she (No me gustan las películas románticas y a ella tampoco)

pero como sería al revés, quiero decir:

- I don't like romantic movies, but she does (No me gustan las películas románticas pero a ella si) ¿estaría bien así?

- I like romantic movies, but she doesn't (Me gustan las películas románticas pero a ella no)

- I like romantic movies, and she likes too (Me gustan las películas románticas y a ella también) Aquí ¿se podría decir "I like romantic movies, and she does too"?

¿Alguna otra construcción similar a estas?

Gracias


----------



## Wandering JJ

Las dos primeras son perfectas.

Sin embargo, la tercera - I like romantic movies, and she likes too - no está bien. Tienes que decir - I like romantic movies and so does she, o sea, - I like romantic movies and she does too.

Un saludo


----------



## Eltraductor

Todas las frases son buenas aparte de la última como Wandering JJ mencionó arriba. Se puede interpretar/corregir "I like romantic movies, and she likes too" en muchas maneras:

*"I like romantic movies and so does she."
"I like romantic movies and she likes them too."
"We both like romantic movies."
"Both me and her like romantic movies."
"Both of us like romantic movies." etc.

*Espero que te sirva,
Eltraductor


----------



## domingoolivares

Estas dos ¿se podrían traducir así?


We both like romantica movies - A ambos nos gustan las películas románticas
Both me and her like romantic movies - Tanto a mi como a ella nos gustan las películas románticas


----------



## Eltraductor

Yo diría que sí!  

Pero no se traduciría "Both me and her like romantic movies" como:
*"A mí y a ella nos gustan las películas romanticas" *también *???

*Y diría que "Tanto a mí como a ella nos gustan las películas románticas" se traduce como:
*"I like romantic movies as much as she does"* o *"She likes romantic movies as much as I do."

*Por favor, corrigeme si me he equivocado con la expliación y siéntete libre de preguntarme otra vez para más clarificación,
Eltraductor


----------



## Snowvt

*"Both me and her like romantic movies, "would not be correct.  
It should be: "Both she and I like romantic movies," or "She and I both like romantic movies."
*


----------



## domingoolivares

Yo diría que:

- I like romantic movies as much as she does (Me gustan las películas románticas tanto como a ella)

- She likes romantic movies as much as I do (A ella le gustan las películas románticas tanto como a mi)

No parece que tenga el mismo sentido que: "Both me and her like romantic movies"

Lo digo porque esta última expresa que a los dos nos gustan las películas románticas pero no en que grado.
Las formas que tu propones indicarían que a ella le gustan las películas románticas en el mismo grado que a mi (puede que me gusten mucho o solo un poco, y de la misma manera le gustan a ella)

Yo entiendo esto


----------



## Eltraductor

Snowvt said:


> *"Both me and her like romantic movies, "would not be correct.
> It should be: "Both she and I like romantic movies," or "She and I both like romantic movies."
> *



Both she and I? That sounds so strange to me! I would obviously opt for "both of us" but "both she and I" definitely sounds strange. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Eltraductor

domingoolivares said:


> Yo diría que:
> 
> - I like romantic movies as much as she does (Me gustan las películas románticas tanto como a ella)
> 
> - She likes romantic movies as much as I do (A ella le gustan las películas románticas tanto como a mi)
> 
> No parece que tenga el mismo sentido que: "Both me and her like romantic movies"
> 
> Lo digo porque esta última expresa que a los dos nos gustan las películas románticas pero no en que grado.
> Las formas que tu propones indicarían que a ella le gustan las películas románticas en el mismo grado que a mi (puede que me gusten mucho o solo un poco, y de la misma manera le gustan a ella)
> 
> Yo entiendo esto



I'm glad you understand this now, DomingoOlivares.
Hope I've been able to help you nonetheless,
Eltraductor


----------



## domingoolivares

Confusión habemus

Both she and I? or Both me and her?

¿Alguien que opine?


----------



## Eltraductor

In my opinion, I think "Both me and her" sounds better (especially in a spoken context), but Snowvt seems to think that it should be "Both she and I" which is also correct but sounds strange to me (personally).


----------



## Doc J

_Me _is an object and cannot function as a subject.
I---me
he--him
she--her
_me went to town/me like movies_--not correct.
_I went to town/I like movies---_ correct.
_She and I both like_...---correct. 
I hope that this helps.


----------



## domingoolivares

Pero sin embargo "Both of us" si es correcto ¿no? ¿Como funciona aqui el sujeto? ¿Y que diferencia entonces con "She and I both"?


----------



## Doc J

Both of us--using pronoun in order not to repeat the subject. This is an alternative form to _she and I both. _Both forms are correct and usual. In all languages, we need a variety of ways to say the same thing. I hope this helps.
_Both of us like horror movies.
She and I both like horror movies._


----------



## Snowvt

Or, "We both like romantic movies."


----------



## inib

The difference is in the fact that "both *of *us" contains a preposition which requires an accusative, but otherwise "she" and "I" are the subject of "like", and "me and her" just don't work! (That does not mean they are unheard of).


----------



## Doc J

Hello Inib, I agree. "me and her" are objects not subjects.

_Loretta gave the extra money *to me and her *(Elena). 

_So, yes, you are absolutely right. They are used--but not in the subject position. They do not do anything--they are acted upon. They receive the emphasis of the verb as objects. Anyway, good discussion.


----------



## inib

Doc J said:


> Hello Inib, I agree. "me and her" are objects not subjects.
> 
> _Loretta gave the extra money *to me and her *(Elena).
> 
> _So, yes, you are absolutely right. They are used--but not in the subject position. They do not do anything--they are acted upon. They receive the emphasis of the verb as objects. Anyway, good discussion.


Well, actually I meant not only that they can be used correctly as objects, but that they* are *used incorrectly (and frequently) as subjects. But this is one field where I think that common use does NOT justify (dare I say it?) ignorance or incorrect colloquial language.


----------



## Doc J

Yes, I know what you mean, but I just did not want to confuse the matter any further. We have all heard, no doubt, _Me and him went to the beach yesterday. _But this form seems to fading out in the States--no doubt TV is playing a major role in standardizing grammatical forms.


----------



## Eltraductor

I think as far as correct grammar goes, "We both like..." is probably the most correct.
As I mentioned above, "Both of us" would be best to use instead of "Both me and her".
If we forget the word "both" in the sentence I made at the beginning it would make "me and her like romantic films" which isn't exactly incorrect. 

So I would say to anyone who is learning English to feel free to pick either expression (in terms of speaking naturally in modern-day circumstances).


----------



## inib

Eltraductor said:


> I think as far as correct grammar goes, "We both like..." is probably the most correct.
> As I mentioned above, "Both of us" would be best to use instead of "Both me and her".
> If we forget the word "both" in the sentence I made at the beginning it would make "me and her like romantic films" which isn't exactly incorrect.So I would say to anyone who is learning English to feel free to pick either expression (in terms of speaking naturally in modern-day circumstances).


I'm sorry to disagree, el traductor, but I believe the sentence in red to be horribly incorrect. It may be heard, more often than I'd like, but there are just no grounds to justify using object pronouns as the subject of a sentence (as far as I know). Even before I knew the difference between a subject and an object, I would have found something very "sticky" about that form of expression. And this is the point I was getting at...the inclusion of "both" is totally irrelevant.


----------



## inib

Eltraductor said:


> I think as far as correct grammar goes, "We both like..." is probably the most correct.
> As I mentioned above, "Both of us" would be best to use instead of "Both me and her".
> If we forget the word "both" in the sentence I made at the beginning it would make "me and her like romantic films" which isn't exactly incorrect.
> 
> So I would say to anyone who is learning English to feel free to pick either expression (in terms of speaking naturally in modern-day circumstances).


I'm sorry to press the point without even seeing your response in the meantime (I hope you don't consider this "harrassing"!), but before I switch off, which is overdue, I'd like to ask you why you consider acceptable in the plural something which sounds totally "Tarzanish" in the singular. Surely you wouldn't say "me like(s) romantic films" or "her like(s) romantic films?


----------



## Doc J

Yes, I would say that they are two standard options with subtle differences but with a similar overall meaning. Both are in common usage in the States. Anyway, take care.


----------



## Doc J

Yes, I would say that they are two standard options with subtle differences but with a similar overall meaning. Both are in common usage in the States. Anyway, take care.   	

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It looks like my post got put out of sequence. I was referring to *we both like *and *both of us like *as being standard forms in current usage. 
I was not referring to me and her like romantic films which is not correct by any standard as Inib has pointed out.


----------



## Eltraductor

inib said:


> I'm sorry to press the point without even seeing your response in the meantime (I hope you don't consider this "harrassing"!), but before I switch off, which is overdue, I'd like to ask you why you consider acceptable in the plural something which sounds totally "Tarzanish" in the singular. Surely you wouldn't say "me like(s) romantic films" or "her like(s) romantic films?



Someone is clearly passionate about grammar... And I don't quite know how to respond now either. The point I was trying to make was that in a 'spoken context', saying 'Both of us' or 'Both me and her' would sound perfectly natural and be clearly understood by an English speaking individual (but yes, coloquialism should not be encouraged to individuals learning 'proper' English).


----------



## Eltraductor

Doc J said:


> Yes, I know what you mean, but I just did not want to confuse the matter any further. *We have all heard, no doubt, *_*Me and him went to the beach yesterday*. _But this form seems to fading out in the States--no doubt TV is playing a major role in standardizing grammatical forms.



This explains the point I've been making. Modern-day circumstances. 
Regards.


----------

